# brought my new toy home today



## sluggermn (Dec 5, 2008)

well I got picked at my job to be a Guinea pig for the r&d dept, and this is their latest creation. 
I actually get to test this for the winter and give status reports and performance reviews every time I use it. 
we will see how it goes. so far I know it's a P.I.A. to load on to the trailer due to the low clearance. 
here are some pic's


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

i just creamed myself....


----------



## sluggermn (Dec 5, 2008)

*more pics*





































they told me that they are going to recommend that the snow blower be installed on atv's that are 500cc or larger, mine is a 300 and it is being maxed out weight wise. 
we are supposed to get a pretty good storm this weekend so we will see how it does. 
slugger


----------



## sluggermn (Dec 5, 2008)

oh and ignore the mess that is my garage I am pretty sure a bomb went off in there but I cant seem to find it in all the mess. lol


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

needs bank cutters that are tall, and me to test it in deeper snow lol i have a larger atv hahaha


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Is that the crary thermos bottle on the rear left side? Looks like their bobcat blower painted black.


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

At least with the engine mounted on top, it gets the weight a little closer to the machine.

I take it that the machine is bearing the entire weight of the blower as opposed to there being a sub-frame and casters as on other ATV blowers?

It looks to me like the engine is going to need some proterction from all the powder snow that will be generated by the blower chute.

What size engine is that?


----------



## sluggermn (Dec 5, 2008)

speedy;972327 said:


> At least with the engine mounted on top, it gets the weight a little closer to the machine.
> 
> I take it that the machine is bearing the entire weight of the blower as opposed to there being a sub-frame and casters as on other ATV blowers?
> 
> ...


It is belly mounted, meaning there is a bracket that runs from under the engine out to the front to support the weight and the winch lifts it up and down. so far I have noticed that with the motor where it is, the weight is all on the left side or at least way more of it is on the left causing the machine to tilt that direction. I dont like where the motor is mounted it prevents you from discharging to the far left
the motor does get a lot of spray when you discharge it to the left.

fire ball that is the water proof canister for the owners manual, I will have to check tomorrow if the size will allow it to double as a beverage holder. 

I already broke it! :angry: I was running it down the side walk and over loaded it and it started making strange noises and then smoke started coming out of the left side belt area and then the motor died, I think all I did was burn up a belt but I am too tired to mess with it tonight.

slugger


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Looks pretty cold and windy. 


Any plans for an add-on soft cab or something?


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

and the bobcat story continues. At least you didn't have to tow it home leaving little pieces of rubber on the sidewalk, and neighbors talking about the stink of beets. Someday a man will invent a snowblower that handles wet snow, and he will enter that special place that are reserved for the likes of Bell, Edision and Al Gore


----------



## sluggermn (Dec 5, 2008)

fireball;973196 said:


> and the bobcat story continues. At least you didn't have to tow it home leaving little pieces of rubber on the sidewalk, and neighbors talking about the stink of beets. Someday a man will invent a snowblower that handles wet snow, and he will enter that special place that are reserved for the likes of Bell, Edision and Al Gore


what do you mean by the bobcat story?? did I miss something?

al gore?? please lets not lump him in with the great thinkers and inventers, I really hope you were being sarcastic!

I took it in to the R&D dept. and told them the issues I has and I should have it back late this afternoon so I can go after the drifts from todays storm. 2" of light powdery snow with up to 50 mph winds after a day of rain and 2" of slushy snow with current temps of 10 degrees is going to make for some interesting snow pushing and blowing tonight:redbounce:redbounce:redbounce:laughing:
slugger


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Slugger, could you add some weight to the other side of the blower to offset the engine weight? Don't know if the winch could handle it but it would even out the leaning to one side. Gotta take smaller bites in bigger snow just like any blower, guess you know that now.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

I'm sorry, I meant bearcat. Hey we are all sitting here waiting for you to tell how the last three snowstorms went


----------



## sluggermn (Dec 5, 2008)

well the wet heavy snow was tough on it, that is when I burned the belt. the snow we have had here since has been much lighter and the blower is handling it well.
I have found it is not wise to use the snow blower as a battering ram! I was trying to break open two of the cross walks at a condo I do and I bent one corner in (they have since added gussets to that area.) I broke the auger blade off of ( or away from) the shaft near the center, and I tucked the outer end of the auger blade on the left side under the chain and up against the sprocket. 
Now keep in mind I and testing this for R&D so I am being ALOT rougher on this thing than I ever would if I had bought it, not to say I pamper my eqpt. but I am beating the tar out of the blower to see what it can and can not do! 
So far I have been happy with it. the blower makes quick work of the sidewalks and for the most part has worked well. 
now all I have to do is try and get some pics and video of the thing launching snow! 

slugger


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Good, suggest to them that they use the electric actuators(found down in final assembly/blower dept) as the lifting unit in case the atv don't have a winch, replace the discharge shoot with a plastic one(you can find this on the largest cub cadet blower) and perhaps a drop down plow edge that you can use for a ram in wet snow or a back drag blade, and make that manual holder bigger so it can also hold spare belts, master links, and shear bolts


----------



## sluggermn (Dec 5, 2008)

all good suggestions fireball I will bring them up to r&d. So how long did you work for them (or do you still work there? 

slugger


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Is this the same company who make air reels?


----------



## sluggermn (Dec 5, 2008)

Yes one in the same!


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

never did work for them, helped on a project once


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice. Some action shots would be great, Vid would be better


----------



## doubleedge (Aug 6, 2008)

fireball;1005877 said:


> Good, suggest to them that they use the electric actuators(found down in final assembly/blower dept) as the lifting unit in case the atv don't have a winch, replace the discharge shoot with a plastic one(you can find this on the largest cub cadet blower) and perhaps a drop down plow edge that you can use for a ram in wet snow or a back drag blade, and make that manual holder bigger so it can also hold spare belts, master links, and shear bolts


What would the benefits of a plastic chute be? I prefer steel for the durability, and I wouldn't buy a plastic one.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

The plastic would have the advantage of weight. The thing that I noticed on the winches on ATV's is they really draw the amps and when the atv doesn't have a big alternator to begin with, things will be probalmatic. So anything you can do to make it lighter to pick up will be better.

I didn't think a plastic chute would be any good but now that I have a lot of time with the cub cadet 45 inch blower, it is fine. The plastic impellar blade remains to be seen so far. I guess I'll have to find a copy of the Sunday New York Times to see if I can bend it. It handles rocks and ice chunks real good, it even blew the stake pocket from a truck out but managed to break all 6 shear pins on the auger.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

well, have they made any improvements for 2010-2011 season


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

it must be powerful! its eating another snowblower in the one picture.
looks cool . how did it work--irv


----------



## sluggermn (Dec 5, 2008)

it worked pretty well, it did not like wet heavy snow. In my opinion it was underpowered, should have had a minimum of a 15 hp motor for as wide as the auger is. 
Sadly they discontinued the program and cut all the blowers up into pieces and threw them in the scrap dumpster. they would not even let us purchase them as is..... oh well guess I am looking for a blade for this year. 
slugger


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

wow, they would have made good boat anchors


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

they also sold their tool, dies, and remaining parts to the Bearcat line of blowers to a Canadian outfit as the rumor mill has it. I figured it wasn't worth the liability to sell only 3000 units per year.


----------

